# A list with all the pieces by Ligeti and corresponding youtube videos.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Since _György Ligeti_ (1923-2006) is quite mentioned recently, I thought that it would be interesting to have *a list with all his pieces and corresponding youtube videos*, for those who are interested in his works, but they don't know where to start.
I will make the list in chronological order, mentioning the different styles and 'phases' of his compositions.

*Early pieces, Bartok and modes*(1950-1960):
-Due capricci (1947) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Due_capricci_(Ligeti))




-Baladă şi joc (Ballad and Dance), for two violins (1950) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baladă_şi_joc)




-Concert românesc (1951)




-Sonata for Solo Cello (1948/1953), (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonata_for_Solo_Cello_(Ligeti))




-Musica ricercata (1951-1953), (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musica_ricercata)




 (the rest of the pieces will appear in the 'related videos' section of youtube)
-Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet (1953) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musica_ricercata)




-Andante and Allegretto, for string quartet (1950)




-String Quartet No. 1 Métamorphoses nocturnes (1953-54) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/String_Quartet_No._1_(Ligeti))




-Chromatische Phantasie (1956)




*Towards micropolyphony, humour, electronic, colour* (1960-1980):
-Apparitions (1958-59)




-Electronic music: Glissandi (1957), Artikulation (1958)




-Atmosphères (1961) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmosphères)




-Volumina (1961-62, revised 1966)




-Poème Symphonique, for 100 metronomes (1962) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poème_Symphonique)




-Aventures (1962)




-Nouvelles Aventures (1962-65)




-Requiem (1963-65)




-Cello Concerto (1966)




-Lux Aeterna (1966) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux_Aeterna_(György_Ligeti))




-Two Studies for Organ: Harmonies (1967), Coulée (1969)








-Lontano (1967)




-Ramifications (1968-69)




-Chamber Concerto (1969-70)




-String Quartet No. 2 (1968) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/String_Quartet_No._2_(Ligeti))




-Ten Pieces for Wind Quintet (1968)




-Continuum (1970) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_(Ligeti))




-Melodien (1971)




-Double Concerto (1972)




-San Francisco Polyphony (1973-74)




-Clocks and Clouds (1973)




-Le Grand Macabre (1975-77)




-Passacaglia ungherese (1978)




-Hungarian Rock (Chaconne) (1978)




-Three Pieces for Two Pianos (1976)




-Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano (1982) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trio_for_Violin,_Horn_and_Piano_(Ligeti))




-Hommage à Hilding Rosenberg, for violin and cello (1982)




*Late period, polyrhythms* (1980-2006):
-Études pour piano, Book 1, six etudes (1985) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Études_(Ligeti))




 (1, 3 and 6)




 (2)




 (4)




 (5)
-Three Fantasies After Friedrich Hölderlin (1982)




-Three hungarian etudes(1983)




-Piano Concerto (1980-88) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Concerto_(Ligeti))








-Der Sommer, voice and piano (1989)




-Études pour piano, Book 2, eight etudes (1988-94)




 (7)




 (8)




 (9)




 (10, the second in the video)




 (11)




 (12)




 (13)




 (14)
-Nonsense madrigals, for 6 male voices (1988-1993)




 (1)




 (2)




 (3)




 (4)




 (5)




 (6)
-Violin Concerto (1989-93) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violin_Concerto_(Ligeti))




 (first and second movement only)




 (all movements)
-Sonata for Solo Viola (1991-94)




-Études pour piano, Book 3, four etudes (1995-2001)




 (15)




 (16)
no video for the others
-Hamburg Concerto (1998-99, revised 2002) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburg_Concerto)








-Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles) (2000) (wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Síppal,_dobbal,_nádihegedüvel)





I have skipped some very early choral works, you can hear them in the continuation of the videos of the nonsense madrigals.
:tiphat:


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I suspect that I will find this very useful in future! Thanks for the compilation!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I know I am quite late, but thank you for all the links! By the way, the Double Concerto has since been posted on Youtube here.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Trout;bt1782 said:


> By the way, the Double Concerto has since been posted on Youtube here.


Great, thanks for the link.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

OMG aleazk this is so helpful. I've only listened to a few pieces of Liegti so far, so... time for a journey!


----------

